# Sons of Horus Colour Question



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay gents, as I often complain about, I am colour blind as hell. I can't colour coordinate to save my ass, and rely on "this matches" guides for about 99% of what I do, and it's still give or take.

Anyways, I've finally decided to jump on the Sons of Horus bandwagon, but I dislike the puke green paintscheme (old) and the new on from the FW website is quite possible the most complicated paint mixing of all time, and not practical for large batches of models, so I'm looking at an alternate method of coming up with a green that isn't the same Goblin Green (my CSM army) or Kabalite Green (Necrons) that I've painted a million times.

I'm thinking a grey-green, and The Son of Horus suggested I use:

Adminstratum Grey
Coelia Greenshade wash

Which would give me the standard sea green, but as I said, I'm thinking darker and so...

Dawnstone
Administratum Grey (layer)
Coelia Greenshade wash or Waywatcher Green glaze

Thoughts or recommendations, anyone?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

His do look nice


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Sea green kinda reminds me off alpha legion....

Why not do a grey with green glaze?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

> The green on the Son of Horus is a mix of Knarloc Green/Astronomican Grey/Black and Vallejo USMC tank crew (you can instead use Sybarite Green), about 40/40/10/10 in ratio. I had a half filled pot of Astro grey lying about and strated mixing the colours in there until it looked right on a test mini. Then I wash the recesses with a 50/50 mix of devlan mud and badab black and, touch up any mistakes with the original mix and add more Astro grey to the original mix for highlights (up to pure Astro grey). A glaze of Badab black is used to tie all the stages together and give the model it's darker aspect. The "dirty" parts are weathered with FW's Dry Mud powder.


From DPA's blog on warseer. (Image and text used without permission)

Just mix a pot up so you don't have to redo it for every miniature.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent reference Rems, thanks! The only issue (as I'm paranoid) would be if I lost that pot of paint, it dried up, leaked, whatever. My colourblindness would make creating an exact match (depending on how much I expand this army in the future) very, very difficult. I'm trying to dodge mixing paints (it's a huge weakness) and use existing things. Though that dude's models do look awesome...

OgreChubbs, that's what I was debating, using Dawnstone/Administratum Grey with either a green wash or glaze.


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

There were a 3 steps SoH main colour guide in octobers WD, I can post it later if you want? I think it looked rather good, but I am no painting expert though.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

To answer your question Boc:



Boc said:


> Dawnstone
> Administratum Grey (layer)
> Coelia Greenshade wash or Waywatcher Green glaze


This would produce a darker - yet still green tinted - scheme.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am sure one of the three Vallejo lines has the color you're looking for premixed or very close.


----------

